# Products & Prices to charge.



## mzjae (Oct 4, 2006)

So I have a fashion show to do in November. Yeah that's a long ways away, but I need to get a few things for my kit.  I was wondering what are the essentials I need & what is the best foundation to use for it. Also, what's a good price to charge for the fashion show & weddings? As for the pro card, what other proof do I need besides a business card? =) TIA ladies & gents.


----------



## onnachan (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzjae* 

 
_So I have a fashion show to do in November. Yeah that's a long ways away, but I need to get a few things for my kit.  I was wondering what are the essentials I need & what is the best foundation to use for it. Also, what's a good price to charge for the fashion show & weddings? As for the pro card, what other proof do I need besides a business card? =) TIA ladies & gents._

 
i used to stock tonnes of different foundations in my kit, but i found for fashion shows, less is so much more! now for shows what i carry are 2 lipmix trays with a range of concealers - 1 has studio finish concealers and the other select cover-up. and then i sheer them out with moisturizer! stobe cream/moisturegleam is the look calls for more dewy skin and moisture fix if its just natural. toss in some matte texture for something very matte. lipmix trays don't have enough space for a complete range of skin tones... but you can get enough in there to mix your own...
for example a model with nc30... mix nc 25 and 35.
i remember lara saying that she can custom blend foundations by looking at someones skin. in a fashion show environment you really need to be able to do this..
and for cost... i usally charge about $100/hr.. i think this is pretty standard... but i have done free work for charity benefit shows... i'm interested too in hearing what people usually charge for fashion shows...sorry about the novel!


----------

